# steel plate art



## frodo (Oct 6, 2017)

thought I would show you guys what a bud of mine is up to.
his art is REALLY good,


----------



## frodo (Oct 6, 2017)

some more...


----------



## Flyover (Oct 6, 2017)

He's pretty good at that! Does he do any original art?


----------



## frodo (Oct 6, 2017)

He does all kinds of stuff,  bunny rabbits, chickens etc


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2017)

One of our forum friends has a laser cutter and made me a bunch of limited supply Glock Forum key holders that we sold one year. It became very profitable for him.


----------



## frodo (Oct 6, 2017)

havasu said:


> One of our forum friends has a laser cutter and made me a bunch of limited supply Glock Forum key holders that we sold one year. It became very profitable for him.



He is selling the steel that you see, he is also selling gongs
i got the silhouette and the freedom isnt free
I am not trying to sell these, I just figured you would get a kick out of the art
did you ck out the jeep?


----------



## havasu (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes, the jeep was awesome. In fact, all his stuff is real good.


----------



## frodo (Oct 6, 2017)

I have 2 antique 2 man cross cut saws i want him to cut out with a mountain scene with elk and deer
hang it on my porch


----------



## Flyover (Oct 6, 2017)

frodo said:


> I have 2 antique 2 man cross cut saws i want him to cut out with a mountain scene with elk and deer
> hang it on my porch


That's a cool idea. I've got one of those kind of saws too, I like that idea.


----------



## frodo (Oct 6, 2017)

Flyover said:


> That's a cool idea. I've got one of those kind of saws too, I like that idea.



this what i envision






any dead heads around here?


----------



## Chris (Oct 7, 2017)

What is he using to cut them?


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 7, 2017)

I like the deer cut out of the saw blade. Is that a standard size blade?


----------



## frodo (Oct 7, 2017)

He has a   machine computer operated  plasma cutter

this is just the computer design
 I think 2 of them cut at 5'x10' would make a nice gate


----------



## Berthold (Oct 23, 2017)

Those are awesome. I love the skull one. Does your buddy have a website or something?


----------



## Flyover (Oct 23, 2017)

frodo said:


> He has a   machine computer operated  plasma cutter
> 
> this is just the computer design
> I think 2 of them cut at 5'x10' would make a nice gate
> ...


Hah, when they say "The South will rise again" I didn't think anybody meant "...as zombies"!

Does he do the illustrations himself? If so he's got a good eye for that graphic style, and I imagine there's also an art to understanding how to create shapes and negative space while maintaining the integrity of the material.


----------

